# 1/25-28 Galveston/Freeport rigs/offshore crew available



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

Headed to Galveston for a mini-vacation this weekend and would love to hook up with someone looking to split costs for a rig trip or blue water trip.

Need two spots for me and my son. Don't worry, he's 17 and has plenty of offshore experience. Have all our own gear and know how to wash down a boat!

regards,
Tim
[email protected]


----------

